# Got robbed today



## kittyjvr1 (2/9/16)

Im so upset and still in shock. Today when i was on my way to fetch my boy from kindergarten, i got rob from my mod and tank. Ahh i can just say thanks that he didn't hurt me and ran off. It's so sad because it was my only mod that i had.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DrSirus-88 (2/9/16)

Same that's terrible. Wish you all the best

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaporeon13 (2/9/16)

At least they didn't steal your phone. Robbers are getting dumber by the day, ey. Always be grateful that you have your life.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NewOobY (3/9/16)

unlucky bro  - what mod was it?


----------



## zadiac (3/9/16)

He must be desperate to quit smoking to rob a vaper of his mod. Glad you didn't get hurt bud.

Edit: Fixed your thread title for you because getting "robed" isn't that bad actually. Depends on who's putting the robe on for you

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## kittyjvr1 (3/9/16)

Thanks it was my diablo tank and 100w istick

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (3/9/16)

Pm sent

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## kittyjvr1 (7/9/16)

kittyjvr1 said:


> Im so upset and still in shock. Today when i was on my way to fetch my boy from kindergarten, i got rob from my mod and tank. Ahh i can just say thanks that he didn't hurt me and ran off. It's so sad because it was my only mod that i had.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


I would like to thank @shaunnadan for the help and support and the time he took to bring me the ijust2. This is a great loved vape community. Thank you you are really one in a million that helps everyone in need and help the vape community. Thank you Shaun.






Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 16


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/9/16)

Chicken Dinner @shaunnadan!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## KZOR (7/9/16)

Great that you have been helped. Might think twice robbing you now since it resembles pepper spray canister if you flash it quickly. 
Tempted to say that I was also robbed just to see what @shaunnadan sends me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Vaporeon13 (7/9/16)

Awesome @kittyjvr1, Im happy that you made it to another day, and can once again vape  The experience is always traumatic though.

Happy vaping

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## kev mac (8/9/16)

kittyjvr1 said:


> I would like to thank @shaunnadan for the help and support and the time he took to bring me the ijust2. This is a great loved vape community. Thank you you are really one in a million that helps everyone in need and help the vape community. Thank you Shaun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just proves my point when I tell people this is the best forum on the planet! Way to go Shaun!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie (8/9/16)

Nice one @shaunnadan. You are a true legend

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (8/9/16)

what happened is horrible but on a lighter note maybe we need to get robs smy to klap them to death...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Clouder (8/9/16)

hats off to you @shaunnadan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheVapeApe (8/9/16)

@shaunnadan You Da Man.............PIF King

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (8/9/16)

What a legend @shaunnadan....RESPECT!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KieranD (8/9/16)

@kittyjvr1 we can also assist you at the Meyersdal store  

Pop in soon and say hi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kittyjvr1 (8/9/16)

Will do thanks

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

